

Doctorow: Scribd introduces copyright filter - rms
http://www.boingboing.net/2007/12/08/scribd-introduces-co.html

======
asciilifeform
ROT-13. When that fails, XOR with a key posted in the text. Effective
automated censorship is NP-complete.

